# Fusing two 10 gallons together



## jr.masterbreeder (Oct 6, 2007)

Any tips on this? I am possibly moving to virginia soon for my dads job.
Would it be easier just to buy a 20 gallon kit? or fuse one together out of two of three 10 gallons i already have? And how much would a 20 gallon kit be?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

IMHO purchasing 20 gal . would be way to go.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

lol you should probly order a 20. if you were to "fuse" tanks togethor id use the "water bridge" method (look it up) its basically 2 white pvc elbows with some clear pvc in the middle. you fill it with water and then position the elbows down so the fish swim up and over to the other tank

http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I say just buy a new tank. That sounds like a lot of work & time when you could just spend a little bit more and get everything new. Or try the local paper, yard sales, or craigslist. You could probably find a 20 gal setup for really cheap.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

OOOwww! I love the water bridge! That's a cool idea. Thanks so much for the website!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, even if you could fuse it watertight the seam down the middle still wouldn't be very appealing... Check Craigslist for good deals on tanks. You could probably get one cheaper than you could fuse 2 for.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

anytime geega, i kind of wanted to do the waterbridge thing on 2 of my 10s, but sadly one was for newborn fry and the other was for month old and so on, i didnt want them eating each other. i second the nasty line in the middle. its probly more practical to just get a 20 gallon, there 40 bucks (ouch) at fish stores but if you have a local aquarium club theres always great sales there.


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

I was actually thinking of doing the water bridge myself, for a refugium on one of my tanks. If you try the water bridge, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Structurally you've got some issues "fusing" two tanks together. I'd assume you'd plan to remove one panel from each tank and then use silicone to seal them together. Without some kind of metal support at the joint to take the load I'd be very concerned that just moving the tank from the work space to the stand would result in the tank collapsing. Filling it with water and depending on the silicone to provide both the seal and take the load of the water would be very iffy as well.

Buy a new 20 gallon, you can get a used one for cheap and it won't have structural issues.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

i say you do the water bridge idea and let us know how ti works on a 10g scale  that looks AWESOME.


----------

